# What is your favorite piece from Gioachino Rossini?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What is your favorite piece from Gioachino Rossini?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Tancredi................_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Semiramide ( Sutherland and Horne are unbeaten:tiphat: in this recording)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Stabat Mater (especially the tenor aria)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why always just one?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Is this has to be a complete work or excerpts are allowed too?

Willow song aria (Otello), everything else goes after it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

I'm not much for listening to opera, but I love the overture to "Barber of Seville".


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Barber of Seville overture and William Tell overture are what I know and love the most.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

William Tell -- the overture. I haven't seen the opera. I enjoy the gentle pastoral music (Rans de vaches) and when the more famous theme comes seemingly uninvited.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Il barbiere di Siviglia


Same as me! Well done!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Barber of Seville (a.k.a. The Futile Precaution) is my favorite.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Opera: _Barber of Seville_
Other: _Stabat Mater_

In truth, I've yet to hear a work by Rossini that I didn't enjoy. He's like a Handel for the 19th Century.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

There are many good sad dramatic operas.
But there are much less good cheerful operas (or classical music at all). One of my favorite among them is Rossini’s La Cenerentole.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

My favourite is Cenerentola, especially with the delectable Flicka!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> My favourite is Cenerentola, especially with the delectable Flicka!
> 
> View attachment 85093


That definitely is the best Cenerentola out there on DVD, and i would add that the Abbado CD set with Teresa Berganza is the best on CD and it includes three of the same singers as on the DVD.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the String Sonatas, which he wrote as an adolescent. Great stuff, if in the hands of capable string players.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

_Il Barbiere di Siviglia_ and _Guglielmo Tell_ - yes I much prefer the Italian version of _Tell_ over the French version.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

His *stabat mater* is nearly perfect. So i'm going with that one.
I really like several operas but I've only listened to a couple more than once yet so don't know which opera is my favorite yet.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Barber of Seville overture and William Tell overture are what I know and love the most.


right, La Gazza Ladra [Thieving Magpie] is really good too...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Wilhelm Tell is my favourite work by Rossini.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am moving towards La Donna di lago.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> I like the String Sonatas, which he wrote as an adolescent. Great stuff, if in the hands of capable string players.


Trying these out right now and they are wonderful


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

As an opera: either _L'italiana in Algeri_ or _Guillaume Tell_

With Rossini, however, the story is often a framework for the music, and there are wonderful things in some dramatically weak operas.

Some of my favorite numbers in Rossini:
•	_Tancredi _- Act I finale: 



•	_Italiana_ - Act I finale: 



•	_Barbiere_ - "A un dottor": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AycfNHFqrqY;
Act I finale: 



•	_Otello _- Trio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF0KXCCZq1M;
Duo: 



•	_Cenerentola _- Act II Sextet: 



•	_Armida _- Mirror trio: 



•	_Mosè in Egitto_ - Quartet: 



•	_Ricciardo e Zoraide_ - Quartet: 



•	_Donna del lago_ - Act I Finale: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFOEFinC2M4;
Act II trio: 



•	_Bianca e Falliero_ - Quartet: 



•	_Maometto II_ - Terzettone: 



•	_Matilde di Shabran_ - Sextet: 



•	_Zelmira _- "Terra amica": 



•	_Viaggio a Reims_ - Gran pezzo concertato: 




Enjoy!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The complete Barber of Seville.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The complete Barber of Seville.


Only way to do it. Highlights sets are an atrocity.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Only way to do it. Highlights sets are an atrocity.


A highlight set of a Rossini or Verdi opera would be okay for an opera novice to "whet" the appetite on the way to a complete opera recording.

Otherwise, listening to an opera highlight set would be like reading the "Classic Comic" version of A Tale of Two Cities, rather than the original Dickens' novel.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

SimonTemplar said:


> As an opera: either _L'italiana in Algeri_ or _Guillaume Tell_
> 
> With Rossini, however, the story is often a framework for the music, and there are wonderful things in some dramatically weak operas.
> 
> ...


I don't understand a word but it's pure joy


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chris said:


> I don't understand a word but it's pure joy


That's the main thing


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't choose. his music is so beautiful, Stabat Mater, La gazza ladra, Viaggo a Reims, Barbiere, etc. The man was a genius.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Only way to do it. Highlights sets are an atrocity.


Unless I'm listening to an English language version, I can happily do without recitatives


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

In general, I don't like any Rossini, but his _Duetto buffo di due gatti_ is ok.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pokeefe0001 said:


> In general, I don't like any Rossini, but his _Duetto buffo di due gatti_ is ok.


I was wondering when someone was going to mention this!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ I could not listen to it for very long. Had to quit. That is worse than horrible.


----------



## itarbrt (Feb 9, 2017)

Guillaume Tell .


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

pokeefe0001 said:


> In general, I don't like any Rossini, but his _Duetto buffo di due gatti_ is ok.


This piece (that I quite enjoy btw) most likely wasn't written by Rossini (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duetto_buffo_di_due_gatti)

I am a fan of most everything dear Gioacchino (sic!) has composed. I believe I have most of his operas (even least popular ones) in my collection.

In my opinion the greatest of his works include:

L'Assedio di Corinto
Mose in Egitto
Semiramide
L'Italiana in Algeri
Stabat Mater

Unable to decide on one favorite - I have the luxury to enjoy them all!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini was born on 29th February.

29 Februari 1792 - Passy , 13 November 1868


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Gioachino!


----------

